# Alarma solo de presencia para vehículos



## argon_7 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola muchachos, de hace un tiempo que me hice aficionado a la electronica. y bueno, tengo una moto kawasaki 650 de los 80s y con el tema de la inseguridad, estoy pensando en hacer una alarma solo de precencia, de esas que escondes el control remoto  en la ropa, y si te llevan la moto a las pocas cuadras se detiene.. y por eso si alguien me ayuda con el circuito  le agradeceria un monton... pero desde ya muchas gracias.

saludos..


----------



## cperez (Mar 19, 2010)

Existen radiotransmisores para detectar alejamiento de mascotas puedes usarlo tendras que conectarle un rele (auxiliado con un transistor) para habilitar el paso de corriente primaria a la bobina de chispa del motor.

Al alejarte  se perdera la senal y el rele  abrira el circuito y al acercarte cerrara el mismo circuito.
Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 20, 2010)

argon: Acercate a los talleres donde instalan esos sistemas a los coches y consultas tu caso... a ver que te recomiendan.
Saludos


----------



## junior90 (Mar 20, 2010)

mmm a ver dejame darte una idea.la moto tiene alarma?que tal si buscas la señal de 12v que da cuando la alarma esta activada.como nadie puede manejar una moto sin estar montado frente al volante. coloca un sensor de proximidad.diseña un circuito para que detecte si hay algo frente al volante,para esto hace falta estar sentado en el asieto,y para robarse la moto hace falta estar sentado en el asiento frente al volante XD..en fin.que al detectar algo frente tambien te de usa señal.luego las dos señales las llevas a 5v y a una and,de esa manera cuando tengas la alarma puesta y alguien quiera robaret la moto esa and te generara un 1 logico.a la salida coloca un relay que al energizarlo este se abra (uno normalmente cerrado) y que al abrirse corte la corriente que viene de la bateria. y esa manera nisiquiera podran encender la moto.....
eso es lo que se me acurre.aunque suena dificil creeme que no lo es.si necesitas ayuda o no entiendes lo que dije avisa.
saludos.


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Mar 29, 2017)

Alarma de presencia se entiende que con un dispositivo que se aleja de un circuito este corta la corriente en un tiempo determinado, si efectivamente existen en el mercado alarmas que funcionan de este modo, solo que en la mayoría de los casos no funcionan como se esperaría, además de tener otras funciones aparte de la presencia, como sensor de movimiento, valet, etc. Normalmente funcionan con un cristal, que transmite cierta frecuencia, sería muy interesante poder hacer un circuito con estas características, ya que el robo de vehículos está a la orden del día. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2017)

Salvador Martinez dijo:


> Alarma de presencia se entiende que con un dispositivo que se aleja de un circuito este corta la corriente en un tiempo determinado, si efectivamente existen en el mercado alarmas que funcionan de este modo, solo que en la mayoría de los casos no funcionan como se esperaría, además de tener otras funciones aparte de la presencia, como sensor de movimiento, valet, etc. Normalmente funcionan con un cristal, que transmite cierta frecuencia, *sería muy interesante poder hacer un circuito con estas características, ya que el robo de vehículos está a la orden del día. Gracias.*



Sip.

¿ Y que tienes para aportar al respecto ?


----------



## Salvador Martinez (Mar 29, 2017)

Tengo un temporizador que funciona con un 555 lo que permite mantener el funcionamiento del vehículo durante 40 segundos después de activarse, una vez transcurrido este tiempo se corta la corriente del motor por medio de un relé. La idea es activar este temporizador sin apretar ningún switch, sino con un dispositivo de presencia. Gracias.


----------

